# Cats who talk to themselves



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Occasionally, my cats will talk to themselves. I can be sitting in the living room and one of my cats will start meowing (not like she wants something, but just like she is having a conversation), and sure enough she is talking to herself. When I go into the kitchen, she looks up at me like... "huh?, what do you want?"

My other kitty usually does this when I am in the living room and he is in the bed room, but in this case, he is calling to me to come to bed. Sometimes I will see him peering down the hall way to see if I am on my way. So, I don't think he is talking to himself as much as trying to communicate with me.

But the other kitty is definitely talking to herself. Does anyone elses cats do this or are mine just weird? (I already know they are weird LOL, but I'm just wondering if I should add this to the list!)

donsgal


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I wonder if your cat who talks to himself is part-Siamese. I used to have two part-Siamese cats and they are very vocal! I love the idea of your other cat "calling you to come to bed!"


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

My cats talk to me, DH, DD, guests and each other! I have one that whines at you if you move while he's on your lap. And I have one who "sings" in the bathtub. He doesn't yowl, he makes lovey tomcat noises, "Trou, trrrrou-ou". Everyone sound better when singing in the shower!!:rotfl:


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I had one several years ago that we put in the basement when the weather was bad who would sit behind the door and say "Helwoe?" until some one would open the door.

It really sounded like a child talking.

I want to know why mine think that the bread wrappers are going to eat them so they must be killed? They never really eat the bread just make a mess and shred the plastic wrapper.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*donsgal* - Oh, my little Sarin-girl does this quite a bit! lol! And thinks no one can hear her little "conversation" if we can't see her. She'll tiptoe 'round the kitchen, chirruping and murping, like a little bell. It's not really meowing, so to speak, and I don't think she's asking for anything. But if we walk in on a "chat", she immediately starts meowing to us. Hmmm... Maybe a little embarassed, she is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

This one cat I had named Angel did just about the funniest thing I ever knew a cat to do.

You know how children will sit in front of a fan and make noises to hear their voices "vibrate"? Angel would sit directly in front of the fan for long periods of time meowing into it over and over so she could hear her voice vibrate. It was hilarious!

But yes, I've had a few cats talk to themselves regularly, and most all cats talk to their people.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Heh. My old grump Danielle talks to herself (dramatic reenactments of something Shakespeare, I think, by the sound and length of it), and she'll occasionally talk to me when she wants something. Jasper, the tweenage Siamese mix, talks to me and to Ira the dog, imparting important news of some kind or other (which matter to nobody except him), but not to the other cats. My darling Josephine never talks to the other cats or to Ira or to herself, and rarely to me. She's starting to beg to be picked up and smooched now and then though, with that tiny little pitiful-sounding voice of hers. You know the kind I mean - "Mama, I'm drowing here on the floor and will perish unless you pick me up and smooch me immediately. Please, oh please, won't you save me?" (Yeah, I'm spoiling her, but she's pretty good about it.)

A few years ago, I had a Siamese mix that went by "Lena, my story-teller". She was pretty incessant about telling endless stories (whether somebody listened or not) and I loved it


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a cat that is half seal point siamese and she is very talkative with herself and everyone around her! I love listening to her and she really does think she is a 'princess'!


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Dont Have Any Indoor Cats Now, But Once When I Was Moving I Was Gone For A Week. My Dd Took Care Of Feeding My Annie. When I Got Back Annie Walked The House W/me. She Cussed Me In Every Room Of The House.

Last Month Heard A Stray Male Outside Trying To Convince A Local Female To Have A Midnite Wedding. He Kept Saying....."mmommmee, Mommee, Mom Eee, Until I Opened The Door And Ran Them Off.


----------

